# FS:Misc stuff: Shelves,Dvd tower racks, Dressers..8/14



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Few things I have for sale 
feel free to pm me

*Dresser set* 
One is way older than the other. But they were both refinished at the same time as a bedroom set.
Asking $60 for the top one and $45 for the bottom one or make an offer, I'm pretty flexible with prices
Will take $80 for the pair obo

Not sure how old this one is, but it's probably antique
It's in good condition, all wood and sits on the original small metal casters.
measures: 29"wide x 45.5" tall x 18" deep


















this one here probably doesn't fall in the antique category but goes well with the other one as a set
for the most part it's in good condition, it does have a few scratches & a couple chips , but still a nice piece.
all wood, no cheap flakeboard inner core
measures: 30.5"wide x 53" tall x 18" deep


















*CD/DVD tower shelves*
1 black & 1 pine left
holds alot of CD/DVD's
aprox 12 adjustable shelves per unit
6'6" tall x 8" wide x 7" deep
$10 ea.










*Escort Flex Shade Shelter*
10' x 10' (max height of 8'3" in the center)
portable, easy to put up and take down
quality construction , very durable and good condition
carry bag has seen better days, but still usable
great for camping or whatever
Escort Flex Shade Shelter | Canadian Tire
asking $45 or make an offer










*2 matching book shelves*
they have a real wood veneer outer layer , so can be refinished if wanted
good condition, very sturdy
measure 48" high x 25" wide x 11.5" deep
each unit comes with 2 adjustable shelves
I have misplace the pegs for the shelves, they can be acquired from a hardware store pretty cheap
FREE *PENDING PICK UP
*









*Nice laptop bag for school or work*
measures 18"x12"x7" 
New condition, hardly used
$10


































*Terra Gro T5 lightstrip*
I believe it's a HO light strip but not sure exactly
needs bulb(takes T5 21" 24 Watt)
works fine
would be ideal for a 24" custom canopy(it's actually a plant light strip so no mounting hardware)
$8

*Exo Terra Repti Glo 2.0 Full spectrum T8 fluorescent bulb*
30" 25 watt
fairly new
$8

*
pick up only please
thanks for looking*


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Drift wood harley AWESOME!!!! 

sand it put some moss on it.... 

DONE!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I will pm u about this
RCA RC5240P DVD player
works great , like new, excellent condition
no remote , but works with most universal remotes
$15 obo


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Scholz said:


> Drift wood harley AWESOME!!!!
> 
> sand it put some moss on it....
> 
> DONE!


LMAO wow I never thought about that, I may have to remove it from the list....that would look awesome with my flame moss growing on it


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> LMAO wow I never thought about that, I may have to remove it from the list....that would look awesome with my flame moss growing on it


Oh man Brian why did u have to tell him now we cant get it  lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Oh man Brian why did u have to tell him now we cant get it  lol


Believe me If I thought I could get all the varnish & stain off of it would probably be covered with flame moss right now lol

*UPDATED & added a couple things*


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump , updated a few things


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump....updated and added a few things


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP....updated some things


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

If you weren't so far away I'd take the coralife aqualight!  BUMP for some good deals!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

always updating and adding things....


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Interest in the Japanese Style table. PMed


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump ............


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump updated some stuff


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

moved to the top


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump , updated a few things


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Saturday bump


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sunday bump , lowered a couple prices


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Long weekend bump  updated..


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

moved to #22


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sunday bump


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Few things I have for sale 
feel free to pm me

*Dell Dimension 3100* Desktop PC
Windows XP with SP3 (fresh install)
P4 w/Hyper Threading 2.8 ghz CPU
512MB DDR RAM
8OGB SATA hard drive
DVD-RW Drive
6 USB 2.0 ports (2 on front, 4 in the rear
AVG anti-virus, CCleaner, Java, Adobe Quicktime are all installed and up to date
great working system, fast and no problems
asking $85

can throw in a 17" Flatscreen CRT monitor, standard keyboard, & New Microsoft wireless mouse for an additional $25... so it would be $110 for all of it


























*hutch/china cabinet*
Not sure exactly what to call this but I.m guessing it some kind of old hutch/china cabinet
other than it's missing the long drawer, it's in overall good condition
an easy fix whether you replace the missing drawer or block it off with a new piece of wood
I'm guessing it's from the 70's or even earlier but not really sure of the age
top section is screwed on but can be removed, bottom would make a cool aquarium stand with a little reinforcement
measures 48"long x 17" wide x 69" tall
asking $45 or make an offer


















*Dexter insulated work boots*
I have a pair of basically new dark brown Dexter insulated work boots for men size 10
only worn a couple times (only casually, not for work), due to I have a bad ankle and cannot walk in them comfortably
asking $20










*large Shelving unit*
good condition
measures 45"wide x 13" deep x 80" tall
asking $25 obo










*tall shelving unit*
good condition , except back board had a crack on it( seen in pix below
measures 32" wide x 11" deep x 70" tall
asking $20 obo










*Nice laptop bag for school or work*
measures 18"x12"x7" 
New condition, hardly used
$10


































*Terra Gro T5 lightstrip*
I believe it's a HO light strip but not sure exactly
needs bulb(takes T5 21" 24 Watt)
works fine
would be ideal for a 24" custom canopy(it's actually a plant light strip so no mounting hardware)
$8

*Exo Terra Repti Glo 2.0 Full spectrum T8 fluorescent bulb*
30" 25 watt
fairly new
$8

*
pick up only please
thanks for looking*


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Updated & added some stuff ...post 1 & 22


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bumppppppppp


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

will you deliver? I dont drive but would like one or both dvd racks


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sent you a pm Brisch


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

start a garage sale. i will be there


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

this is my garage sale


----------

